# Blogs without links (for now)



## exocoetidae (Dec 5, 2008)

*Blog intro of me*

To get to know me, I could say, go google "Homeless no longer shock to indifference or intolerance" (or see Homeless no longer shock to indifference or intolerance). Like everyone, I'm complicated yet I try to simplify how I'm only human.

Title of blog is self-explanatory, yet the content meanders over a spectrum of ideas. Since posts tend to be lengthy, which is a main complaint for online reading, I would suggest reading when you have time for tolerance of a difficult subject.

Here at Writer's Forum, see the "88 Sixth reincarnates Holiday & Johnson" thread (or at the blog, 88 Sixth reincarnates Holiday & Johnson). It's an introductory way to understand how I've overcome life's hardships and what anyone can do to find some tolerance for them. It's about reincarnation of music in life. I only hope words can have a sense of musical blessedness.

Thanks for your consideration and kindness.


----------



## SparkyLT (Dec 5, 2008)

Eh, what? Are you going to introduce yourself or give a ramble?


----------



## Yanlins (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm totally confused.. This is an intro forum? Hello?
-Newnonel


----------



## exocoetidae (Dec 6, 2008)

*I didn't mean to make a scene.*

I'll pay for the dry  cleaning bill, and sorry for rambling.


----------



## wacker (Dec 9, 2008)

A hearty welcome to the forum

wacker


----------

